# Real world Tribe where young people marry old people to carry on traditional teaching



## Jesse (May 19, 2014)

20+ years ago I heard an NPR article about a tribe (I think) of people in which marriages were arranged thusly: A fairly young woman or man would be wed through an arranged marriage to an elderly person of the opposite sex.  They would then learn the ways of their ancestors, etc.  Then their older partner would die as they got older and they would then marry a younger person to continue the teaching.  It wasn't presented as a "forced" marriage, as is done in many parts of the world, but seen as a beneficial thing for the entire community.  As a side benefit to the young, dalliances between two young people were accepted and permitted so long as they didn't flaunt it.

WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE?  I have positively burned up Google trying to find them - like going on to the 10th or 15th page of each failed search!  It has a number of unique and interesting personal and social implications - particularly if extrapolated into a modern Western-ish society - that I want to explore in my WiP, but finding more info is driving me flippin' crazy!

Thank you!


----------



## thecoldembrace (May 19, 2014)

Is this in Africa or some other part of the world?


----------



## Malik (May 19, 2014)

I dunno, but George Carlin had the schtick about the tribe that was dying out because as a coming of age ritual they initiated their young by putting them to death. Maybe they figured it out and now this is how they're bridging the generation gap.

I'll just show myself out.


----------



## Jesse (May 20, 2014)

I wish I knew!  Honestly it was probably more like 25 years ago and I was too young to understand or care what part of the world, just that the custom captured my imagination as a neat bit of world-building.  I'm reasonably sure it's not a Native American tribe, as I've worked for one for almost 13 years and nobody around here knows what I'm talking about.  I've also asked a converted Muslim friend of mine about it and she didn't recall anything, so I'm guessing it's not the Middle-East or North Africa.  But that's just a guess.  At this point I'm like 85% sure I didn't just make it up


----------



## qWirtzy (Nov 23, 2015)

Possibly the Oneida way of life, now mostly remembered for their silverware? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oneida_Community#Complex_marriage


----------

